# Problem: Favoriten im Internet Explorer löschen



## JoPe (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich im Internet Explorer eine Adresse eingebe, dann erscheinen oft Adressen (Favoriten) von Seiten, die ich gar nicht eingespeichert habe. 
D.h. im Menü Favoriten sind diese Seite nicht aufgelistet, sonst hätte ich sie schon längst gelöscht.
Aber auch mit "Verlauf leeren", "Cookies löschen" oder "Dateien löschen" habe ich die eingespeicherten Seiten nicht loswerden können.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und es wäre super, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben kann wie ich diese nervige Geschichte loswerden kann. Gibt es irgendeien Ordner/Datei, die man löschen könnte ?

Vielen vielen Dank an alle !


Grüße JoPe


P.S. Ich hoffe, dass ich hier so eine Frage stellen darf.


----------



## pamax (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

hmm, muss ein Browser-Hijacker sein.Downloade die Mal Spybot - Search & Destroy.
Lass das Programm mal durchlaufen. Wenns dann noch immer nicht geht weiß ich auch nicht

pMx


----------



## franz007 (8. Oktober 2006)

Meinst du die Typed Url?  Also die Vorschläge beim Eintippen, das sind nicht die Favoriten.

Löschen kannst du sie wie folgt im regedit http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/635/


----------



## JoPe (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo franzspam,

das ist genau das was ich meine ! Ich habe das Program gerade gedownloaded. Allerdings ist dort alles in Englisch und da ich mich mit diesen Fachbegriffen nicht gut auskenne weiß ich nicht wie genau ich jetzt die Typed Url's weg bekomme.
Ich habe mich nicht getraut irgendwo rumzuprobieren, da sonst vielleicht etwas verstellt oder beschädigt werden könnte.

Es wäre nett, wenn du mir noch einmal helfen könntest und die Schritte nennst, die man durchführen muss.

Danke auch an pamax, da Tool scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein, wenngleich es bei der Beseitigung der Typed Url's nichts geholfen hat. Ich wusste ja auch nicht wie das Problem genau heist.


Grüße
JoPe


----------



## franz007 (8. Oktober 2006)

> Open your registry and find the key below and delete any value you want to remove. Or remove the entire key to delete all entries.
> 
> Restart Internet Explorer for the change to take effect.
> 
> ...



Also bei Ausführen, regedit eingeben, dann zum Oben genannten Schlüssel navigieren und dann die einträge löschen.

Das angegebene Programm brauchst du dazu gar nicht.


----------



## JoPe (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo franzspam,

ich habe es so durchgeführt und alle URL's in der Registry Liste gelöscht.
Wenn ich jetzt den Explorer neu starte sind die Typed URL's wieder ja, obwohl die Registry Liste noch leer ist.

Gibt es jetzt noch eine Lösung ?



_JoPe_


----------



## franz007 (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich benutze (gottseidank) kein windows mehr, ich kann dich also nur auf die Windows suche http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=TypedURLs&btnG=Google-Suche&meta= verweisen.

Am besten du steigst gleich auf den firefox um dort hat man solche Probleme nicht.


----------

